

US Apple iPad to be released in April - computinggeek
http://thecomputinggeek.com/us-apple-ipad-to-be-released-in-april/

======
ktf
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1169343>

Or:

<http://www.apple.com/pr/library/2010/03/05ipad.html>

